# New Breed archery New York



## coyotehound33 (Jun 3, 2009)

I talked to a dealer in upstate New York a new shop and the guy is all fired up he just placed an order for New Breed bows! Anybody have any feedback on these bows?


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

coyotehound33 said:


> I talked to a dealer in upstate New York a new shop and the guy is all fired up he just placed an order for New Breed bows! Anybody have any feedback on these bows?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=861417

Go here. You'll get all you'll ever need.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* coyotehound33. Have fun here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here :shade:


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## K9-1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey coyotehound just wanted to let you know, bows will be shipped in approx. 3 weeks. Thanks for the the interest, the communication with NBA has been great, and I know the customer service will be excellent as well.


----------



## dakeeler (Jun 10, 2009)

Don't know them but be mindful of resale value on great but unknown makers.


----------



## dkd1990 (Jun 28, 2007)

Where in upstate New York????


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

dkd1990 said:


> Where in upstate New York????


Wadsworth (Livingston County).


----------



## buckknife (Mar 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: Welcome to AT


----------

